# Help!



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi everyone!

Currently I have hit a sticking point where my lifts are not increasing and has been the same for a number of weeks. Current 90kg and my lifts are:

Bench - 110Kg

Squat - 160kg

Deadlift - 190kg

I have increased calories, taken a deload and altered my routine. Any advice? At the same time I could increase calories again but I really do not want to put much fat on.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm not a powerlifter but to get the ball rolling...

One option to consider would be to focus on trying to develop one lift at a time, doing less work on the others.

What have you tried so far in terms of routines/periodisation?


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Do you do any accessory work alongside your main lifts?


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'm not a powerlifter but to get the ball rolling...
> 
> One option to consider would be to focus on trying to develop one lift at a time, doing less work on the others.
> 
> What have you tried so far in terms of routines/periodisation?


 I did madcows for some time which helped particularly on my bench.

Done upper Lower routines, mingsters periodisation template and last week changed to just one lift per week so bench day, squats day, deadlift day and military press. After main lift I now do a ton of accessory work to try and bring up the weaker parts to see if this helps.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm not a fan of accessory work unless you have an obvious weakness to correct.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

rsd147 said:


> I did madcows for some time which helped particularly on my bench.
> 
> Done upper Lower routines, mingsters periodisation template and last week changed to just one lift per week so bench day, squats day, deadlift day and military press. After main lift *I now do a ton of accessory work to try and bring up the weaker parts to see if this helps.*


 this could be what's holding your progression back


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

madcow's was only intended for short 8 - 12 week cycles, its almost like overreaching toward the end and you must deload and bring the weights back before running it again but be warned program hopping generally hinders progression also

progression is a peak and valley type process

even if food, rest and programming is on point you still have ups and downs

the main thing is consistency

one of my favorite quotes is from when Jeremy Hamilton was asked "how do you manage to squat so much weight?" and he replied "do it for 10 years"


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Agree with other replies, maybe time to scale back the accessory work to push on with the main lifts.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

If I was going to focus on the main three lifts, how should I structure my workouts?

i train 4 times a week


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

rsd147 said:


> If I was going to focus on the main three lifts, how should I structure my workouts?
> 
> i train 4 times a week


 531 BBB with 5x5 85% instead of 5x10 50%

also switch the lifts so that you are getting twice week frequency

example - tuesday bench 531 + press 5x5 then on friday you do press 531 + bench 5x5


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

rsd147 said:


> If I was going to focus on the main three lifts, how should I structure my workouts?
> 
> i train 4 times a week


 I think its just a case of getting as much 'work' ie volume in on the basics as you can tolerate, while staying injury free....how you choose to do this is really trial and error, it will even differ from one peaking cycle to the next. the only golden rule is the relationship between volume and intensity, ie if intensity is high, adjust volume accordingly.....

Sorry if this sounds very vague, but it really is down to you to just keep getting under the bar on a regular basis and practicing....logging and adjusting....

I know people may suggest a lot of fancy periodisation protocols, working on weak points etc.....but ultimately more (productive) work on the basics will yield results....

Good luck bud

Oh and @swole troll knows his stuff, the 5/3/1 templates he reccomends are very versatile....maybe give that a look...


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

swole troll said:


> 531 BBB with 5x5 85% instead of 5x10 50%
> 
> also switch the lifts so that you are getting twice week frequency
> 
> example - tuesday bench 531 + press 5x5 then on friday you do press 531 + bench 5x5


 Thanks for this. Would you do any other assistance work?

Also 85% 5x5 seems very intense, would the percentage be lower?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

rsd147 said:


> Thanks for this. Would you do any other assistance work?
> 
> Also 85% 5x5 seems very intense, would the percentage be lower?


 80% *

My phone has a habit of remember a stat and applying it anything

Do assistance as required but don't go bananas

I personally just hit back after my presses and a bit of arm fluff


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

swole troll said:


> 80% *
> 
> My phone has a habit of remember a stat and applying it anything
> 
> ...


 Can you gain strength on maintenance calories?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

rsd147 said:


> Can you gain strength on maintenance calories?


 Why would you try to?


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> Why would you try to?


 Because I am at a body fat that I am happy with?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

rsd147 said:


> Because I am at a body fat that I am happy with?


 As you're far from new to lifting you're not likely to gain much/any strength wihout gaining more muscle I'd have thought, so realistically you want to be in at least a slight calorie surplus I'd say. You can do this whilst gaining very little fat if you find the right calorie level. Deliberately trying not to gain weight is likely to hold you back though I think.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Why would you try to?


 Lean gainz.......


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

rsd147 said:


> Can you gain strength on maintenance calories?


 IMO yes. Not as easy


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

rsd147 said:


> Can you gain strength on maintenance calories?


 yes but it generally lasts longer with newly acquired muscle as it takes time for the neural adaptation to be fully ingrained

so if youd just finished a bulk and gained a substantial amount of muscle and then you went onto maintenance calories you could still continue to gain strength but obviously a surplus would make this much easier both in terms of gaining strength and also in deciphering if your program needs adjusting or if youve just plateaued on your current calorie intake


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

swole troll said:


> yes but it generally lasts longer with newly acquired muscle as it takes time for the neural adaptation to be fully ingrained
> 
> so if youd just finished a bulk and gained a substantial amount of muscle and then you went onto maintenance calories you could still continue to gain strength but obviously a surplus would make this much easier both in terms of gaining strength and also in deciphering if your program needs adjusting or if youve just plateaued on your current calorie intake


 I have added 200 calories to my maintenance to see how that goes. Downloaded Wendler Log to my phone which sets out of the lifts and weights so I am on it!


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

rsd147 said:


> I have added 200 calories to my maintenance to see how that goes. Downloaded Wendler Log to my phone which sets out of the lifts and weights so I am on it!


 If you have problems get wendlerized

Been using it for years

Good luck


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

swole troll said:


> If you have problems get wendlerized
> 
> Been using it for years
> 
> Good luck


 Is that app through apple store?

Thanks mate


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

rsd147 said:


> Is that app through apple store?
> 
> Thanks mate


 android

theyd all work though i imagine

its only calculating numbers for you


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

swole troll said:


> android
> 
> theyd all work though i imagine
> 
> its only calculating numbers for you


 This one work in Kg which is good.

It also starts you at 90% of your actual max's. Would you suggest this to enable longer progression?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

rsd147 said:


> This one work in Kg which is good.
> 
> It also starts you at 90% of your actual max's. Would you suggest this to enable longer progression?


 yes stick with program to the letter

during the earlier stages you can push the assistance a little harder if you feel youre not moving as fast as youd like but 531 is a slow burner intended to be ran for a long period of time with changes in assistance only to offer variation


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

swole troll said:


> yes stick with program to the letter
> 
> during the earlier stages you can push the assistance a little harder if you feel youre not moving as fast as youd like but 531 is a slow burner intended to be ran for a long period of time with changes in assistance only to offer variation


 Following this program you suggested and loving it. My app says 88kg lift. Would you do 87.5kg or 90kg?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

rsd147 said:


> Following this program you suggested and loving it. My app says 88kg lift. Would you do 87.5kg or 90kg?


 87.5

glad youre enjoying it, keep at it :thumb


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

swole troll said:


> 87.5
> 
> glad youre enjoying it, keep at it :thumb


 Just looked through the app and you can alter plate settings and round the number to plates available rather than whole numbers and it's sorted it.

would you always remain in a surplus when training to increase strength?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

rsd147 said:


> Just looked through the app and you can alter plate settings and round the number to plates available rather than whole numbers and it's sorted it.
> 
> would you always remain in a surplus when training to increase strength?


 i train to increase year round so no but i expect slower progression at maintenance and slight regression on a cut


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

swole troll said:


> i train to increase year round so no but i expect slower progression at maintenance and slight regression on a cut


 Also do you increase your 5x5 so should I be adding weight each session?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

rsd147 said:


> Also do you increase your 5x5 so should I be adding weight each session?


 What program is it?

I'm not even training mate lol I tore my pec off the bone on weds

Before that I was on 531 and just running the progression as written


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

rsd147 said:


> Also do you increase your 5x5 so should I be adding weight each session?


 If it's a standard beginner 5X5 increase weight each session. If you have fractional plates it's better to work off true percentages but it's not always the case. I find them good for Overhead Press.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

swole troll said:


> What program is it?
> 
> I'm not even training mate lol I tore my pec off the bone on weds
> 
> Before that I was on 531 and just running the progression as written


 Its the 531 you recommended with the assistance work being other compound lift e.g. Military Press 531, Bench 5x5 at 80%.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

rsd147 said:


> Its the 531 you recommended with the assistance work being other compound lift e.g. Military Press 531, Bench 5x5 at 80%.


 what quackerz said ^^^^

just dont let the assistance start interfering with your 531 progression, that is priority


----------

